# my tetra is behaving stangely



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

when a neon tetra is alive and upright, but floating at the top of the tank, is that bad?


----------



## Ripster3859 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, Generally a fish should be actively swimming through the tank, not idling at the top nor bottom. My fish that do this generally die within the week. Try testing your water. Does he quickly swim to food when you feed?


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ripster3859 said:


> Yes, Generally a fish should be actively swimming through the tank, not idling at the top nor bottom. My fish that do this generally die within the week. Try testing your water. Does he quickly swim to food when you feed?


no


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, No, He Died! I Only Got Him Yesterday! Whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You need to get a test kit. Test for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. Also what size of tank is it and how long it has been running.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the reason your fish died is because the tank was not cycled properly. I already mentioned doing research on the nitrogen cycle and cycling tank, and I'll suggest it again.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

it's a 10 gallon tank, and it's been running, for, like, forever


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

where can i get a test kit?


----------



## Ripster3859 (Aug 27, 2011)

People will tell you that liquid kits are better than strips, but strips are MUCH more cost-effective and are plenty accurate.

Also, if you just bought the fish yesterday, the pet-store should replace your fish, provided that your water checks out. 

How many fish are in the tank?


----------



## Ripster3859 (Aug 27, 2011)

I recommend the Tetra brand strips that test for Nitrites, Nitrates, pH, Hardwater, chlorine. about $12 for 25 strips.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

there are 3 now


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Test strips are ok when just checking,to give a ballpark figure.They are in no way accurate enough to see the actual levels,and with nitrite that can mean death in your tank.

I suggest a master test kit,found at your local fish store.I understand the initial cost is pretty high(can be 25 to 35 dollars,depending on the store)but there are really a lot of tests in each kit and will save money in the long run.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh, ok


----------

